# Parasite ID



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I work at a vet hospital and I was able to get one of the techs that works for me interested in looking at fecals of my frogs. Is there a parasite ID reference specific to frogs somewhere on the internet that would help her identify any parasites she may find?

Thanks.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Gary,

I've never been able to find one specific to amphibians, but I suppose that the egg structures for similar genuses in mammals and reptiles would be conserved. I've looked at a bunch of fecals from my frogs and could usually get the parasites down to the genus level from references for mammals and reptiles.

If you can get some pics, I'll see if I can help.

Ryan


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

verbal said:


> Gary,
> 
> I've never been able to find one specific to amphibians, but I suppose that the egg structures for similar genuses in mammals and reptiles would be conserved. I've looked at a bunch of fecals from my frogs and could usually get the parasites down to the genus level from references for mammals and reptiles.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan.

Hmmmmmm..............not sure how I could get a pic off the microscope. My tech saw a few hookworm eggs and one little guy that looked like a miniature jelly fish. She's going to do some checking in her old text books from vet tech school.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

ive searched and tried contacting a couple vets, i was looking for a guide too. I asked Dr. Frye and he doesnt know of any as well.  if you find one PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

To take a pic, I use my digital camera in micro mode right through the eyepiece of the microscope. Works surprisingly well. I got this idea from digiscoping bird watchers!

Ryan


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh, I forgot. Roger Klingenberger's reptile parasite book is the cheapest yet most useful book I've found out there. It runs about $12. The illustrations are very handy.

Ryan


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

verbal said:


> oh, i forgot. Roger klingenberger's reptile parasite book is the cheapest yet most useful book i've found out there. It runs about $12. The illustrations are very handy.
> 
> Ryan


thanks!!!!


----------

